# Why have so many people hated me for no reason?



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

fourtines said:


> Is there anywhere outside of school you can make friends who share your interests? Is there an extracurricular activity that is either free or that your parents would consent to finance that you could meet people outside of school who share your interests?


Well my parents are rather poor and I'm getting put in a job placement thing this summer, so I'm probably going to be too busy to do that during the summer, what sorts of activities would be free after the summer outside of school?


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow that sounds really bad. In all cases, this is bad for them and never for you. They don't know what they're talking about and you don't deserve that sort of treatment. That's all you have to keep in mind, the rest of that negative crap that they bring is arbitrary to your path. 

And I didn't fully get what grade you're in. But when you're in senior year, it's no high school musical, you have to buckle your stuff up and study hard and less people start to care about the social hierarchy.

feel free to pm me if you want to talk about anything else


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Some people, on the Originality table; tend to roll Snake Eyes. You, let's just say you rolled the "Lucky Number Seven". It's not your fault that you're that original; just ignore them. Jealousy eats them up inside out.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

AverOblivious said:


> Wow that sounds really bad. In all cases, this is bad for them and never for you. They don't know what they're talking about and you don't deserve that sort of treatment. That's all you have to keep in mind, the rest of that negative crap that they bring is arbitrary to your path.
> 
> And I didn't fully get what grade you're in. But when you're in senior year, it's no high school musical, you have to buckle your stuff up and study hard and less people start to care about the social hierarchy.
> 
> feel free to pm me if you want to talk about anything else


I'm going into grade 12. I'm going to try to ignore the haters I have and try to focus on my classes. Another thing about the school I'm in is that everyone there seems connected to each other. Where I used to live it was kind of cleanly divided into 2-3 groups of kids. So if one kid starts a rumor it will more than likely get around to everyone eventually.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

@*kashiee322 *

Well, It's highschool, I'd kind of expect people to be dumb.

Really, don't mind them, people always talk crap about everyone.


Refer to the quote in my sig.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Lightleggy said:


> @*kashiee322 *
> 
> Well, It's highschool, I'd kind of expect people to be dumb.
> 
> ...


Yes, I realize that, but it seems I'm the only one they do it to even when I'm sitting 5 ft away from them out loud. :frustrating:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Go to bat for those who support you. Step down from the plate for all else.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

kashiee322 said:


> Yes, I realize that, but it seems I'm the only one they do it to even when I'm sitting 5 ft away from them out loud. :frustrating:



Trust me it gets better in college, no one will bother you there, it's just that the people from highschool are probably biased already and are also idiots.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

And Canadians are supposed to be nice... smh

In all seriousness though, you're almost done, so stick it out and when you get to college/uni you'll find better people in general to be around. They generally more accepting. Right now, you're just dealing with a bunch of asshats. And if it helps, you'd probably be able to tolerate school more if you did an activity outside of school which involves people who have those same interests as you. Because for this reason you'd find people who you'd share interests with and who hopefully aren't complete crap bags, you'd have something involving others who you may end up considering as friends to look forward to.

And another thing: although I know the school system can be really bad concerning providing help to bullying victims (not from personal experience), but if you know of a competent adult who can make your life easier - utilize them. 

I will point out though that for tactical reasons that although it's fine that you don't care so much about partaking in the majority's ideas of fun and such, if you've got a slew of really odd interests (not that the ones you mentioned sounded particularly odd), you may want to tone down the way you project yourself onto others. For business purposes, it may spare you a lot of trouble, particularly later on. Also note that when I say this, I'm not telling you to change who you are. I have traits and hobbies of my own than I know better than to let people who are better off not knowing for my sake onto. It might be harder to thrive later on if you aren't regarded by others as anywhere near "normal" even if you may or may not be.

... Err, I'm hoping that last part made as much sense here as it does in my head.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

hailfire said:


> And Canadians are supposed to be nice... smh
> 
> In all seriousness though, you're almost done, so stick it out and when you get to college/uni you'll find better people in general to be around. They generally more accepting. Right now, you're just dealing with a bunch of asshats. And if it helps, you'd probably be able to tolerate school more if you did an activity outside of school which involves people who have those same interests as you. Because for this reason you'd find people who you'd share interests with and who hopefully aren't complete crap bags, you'd have something involving others who you may end up considering as friends to look forward to.
> 
> ...


I don't really know what to do outside of school. I hate team sports, I am too shy and cannot be aggressive enough for them. My school counselor is really nice, but I have trouble putting everything into words in real life. Online or with a pencil and paper it's easy. If you will ever see the difference between an essay handwritten by me and an essay printed off of here, I make myself seem about twice as much intelligent when it's done on the computer. Well I don't partake in most of the stuff I mentioned earlier anymore, and I tend only to share my interests with people I get really close to, so that's not much of a problem for me.. 

Right now I'm trying to learn how to draw XD Something I suck at majorly (and growing up I had many peers with excellent drawing skills try to help me).. I hope learning it from a book is easier than having someone teach me


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

kashiee322 said:


> Well my parents are rather poor and I'm getting put in a job placement thing this summer, so I'm probably going to be too busy to do that during the summer, what sorts of activities would be free after the summer outside of school?


Job placement may be a good place for you to meet different sorts of people, perhaps even more mature people (though I promise nothing!) 

You obviously have the Internet, so look for free community sports for teens (if you're into that), volunteer work (for community, environment, etc.) and local events for example at the library or other community-oriented events.

Sometimes at churches or temples you can find yoga, dance classes, and social gatherings as well a Bible readings.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

kashiee322 said:


> I don't really know what to do outside of school. I hate team sports, I am too shy and cannot be aggressive enough for them. My school counselor is really nice, but I have trouble putting everything into words in real life. Online or with a pencil and paper it's easy. If you will ever see the difference between an essay handwritten by me and an essay printed off of here, I make myself seem about twice as much intelligent when it's done on the computer. Well I don't partake in most of the stuff I mentioned earlier anymore, and I tend only to share my interests with people I get really close to, so that's not much of a problem for me..
> 
> Right now I'm trying to learn how to draw XD Something I suck at majorly (and growing up I had many peers with excellent drawing skills try to help me).. I hope learning it from a book is easier than having someone teach me


I'm not one for team sports either... Unless I play with some friends (but since most of them don't care to bother...). However, there are some great alternatives. For example, in the last academic year, I've taken to indoor rock climbing. What's nice about it is that even though it typically requires a buddy (top-roping), there are ways you can do it alone (bouldering; and I should mention I always went there on my own). Either way, there will likely be other people there, and as a result, it can be fairly social in nature even if the conversations revolve mostly about the activity. I've found the atmosphere at climbing gyms to always be friendly, people are always there to help if you need it, and no one cares if you're not that good.

I also tend to write better than I speak. Sometimes I sound like a neanderthal, and although I like to expand my vocabulary and most people irl tell me that I'm eloquent because of my particular speech patterns, I've learned that's not quite the cure for translating thoughts consisting mostly of mind-pictures and such into a verbal medium, so they aren't often communicated well.

I practice art, and I have been for almost my entire life. I've only been formally trained under instructors in school for 5 years, and in between that, 1 additional year on my own. I haven't gone to books (I've got my reasons), but I can tell you this: nothing quite beats good ol' practice. Lots and LOTS of practice. So good luck!


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

fourtines said:


> Job placement may be a good place for you to meet different sorts of people, perhaps even more mature people (though I promise nothing!)
> 
> You obviously have the Internet, so look for free community sports for teens (if you're into that), volunteer work (for community, environment, etc.) and local events for example at the library or other community-oriented events.
> 
> Sometimes at churches or temples you can find yoga, dance classes, and social gatherings as well a Bible readings.


Well I'd be working with other teens probably if put in a job placement for youth. The biggest problem with teens here seems to stem from the end I live in. My school is actually known as the "ghetto," school of our city. I'm afraid of volunteering because I'd be on my own, most teens bring friends along with them. I'll look around for things like dancing and yoga, but bible readings aren't my thing. (I'm agnostic..)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

kashiee322 said:


> Well I'd be working with other teens probably if put in a job placement for youth. The biggest problem with teens here seems to stem from the end I live in. My school is actually known as the "ghetto," school of our city. I'm afraid of volunteering because I'd be on my own, most teens bring friends along with them. I'll look around for things like dancing and yoga, but bible readings aren't my thing. (I'm agnostic..)


I'm sorry you'd be afraid of volunteering on your own. I encourage you to try it. Most adults enter into these sorts of things out of personal conviction, so in volunteering if it's for "general causes" in your area you may not be the only person who "volunteered alone."


----------



## daydreamin (May 26, 2013)

> I found the "weird," ones in school (both public and secondary) are more accepting, laid back and 100x more fun to be around, but I have just have never understood why people hate me and sometimes say heinous things when I haven't done anything wrong to them. Is it just that I'm unlikable or what? Everywhere I go I seem to attract unwanted negative attention..


Keep doing this. Hang out with the people you feel happy to be around with. Those are the genuine people who are accepting of your true self. Never try to get validation from other people just because they are seemingly looking down on you. Try to feel unaffected by them and tell yourself you are fine the way you are.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait, what? The fun and interesting ones _are_ the cool kids  I don't want to give you any advice on how you should live as a person, or anything, but they have something you want and they all know it. Their acceptance. Trying harder for it will make things worse... also, I think what snail said is true, usually when a group of people are mindlessly hating on something, theres usually one main hater leading the pack getting everyone else to hate. Convincing the subordinate hater not to hate on you is impossible since they are followers and will be punished by the lead hater for not hating! 

You should do what you want to do, but my advice is to pay attention to the people you might be interested in, a little bit more, and the people who are hating on you for no reason a little less.


----------

